# Low FPS trotz guter Hardware ?!



## voltanis (8. Dezember 2012)

Also erstmal guten Tag,

hab mir vor paar Tagen einen PC zusammengestellt hier mal paar Infos:

Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3
RAM: 8GB DDR
Graka: HD 6950 1GB
Prozessor: i5-3570K 3,4GHZ ungetaktet
Netzteil: bequiet530

wie zum Teufel kann es sein das ich im standbild bei null bewegung nur 40fps bekomme -.-.
Bei Bewegung innerhalb von Städten ist es zum niederknien, ganze 10fps (max.).
Also wo zum Henker liegt mein Problem.

PS: 3D Vantage hab ich mit 17k Graka und 17k Prozessor Punkten abgeschlossen!

Bitte um Antwort

MFG


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Dezember 2012)

1.) Neueste Treiber installieren
2.) Einstellungen im Treibermenu und im Spiel überprüfen (wenn du beispielsweise SSAA aktiviert hast ists kein Wunder dass die fps im Keller sind)

Falls das nicht hilft: Temperaturen der hardware mal kontrollieren (vielleicht ist etwas so heiß dass es heruntertaktet um zu überleben...).


----------



## Dark_Nolan (8. Dezember 2012)

In was für einem Spiel hast du diese Probleme? Bei allen bei einen?


----------



## voltanis (8. Dezember 2012)

also erstmal danke für die antwort.

- neusten Treiber sind installiert!
- der pc ist 2 Tage alt. Die Temperatur liegt bei 40°.
- Also ich bin kein Computerfachmann deshalb erläutere mir bitte SSAA
- Das Spiel heißt Guilde Wars umsonst poste ich es ja nicht unter dem Namen xD
- Ich hab noch kein anderes Spiel ausprobiert das eine so erheblich Leistung fordert, aber ich werde es mal mit Diablo 3 demnächst checken


----------



## Techki (8. Dezember 2012)

Das ging bei mir auch ( trotz guter Hardware mal ne zeitlang so ) mal an den einstellungen Schrauben ab wan du wieder mehr FPS bekommst .
Oder es legt am Spiel ( eher weniger). Diese Problem haben viele  Guild Wars Spieler


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Dezember 2012)

voltanis schrieb:


> - Also ich bin kein Computerfachmann deshalb erläutere mir bitte SSAA


 
SSAA heißt "SuperSamplingAntiAliasing" und ist ein sehr rechenintensiver Vorgang um die Treppcheneffekte bei Kanten im Spiel zu glätten. Wenn man den aktiviert fallen die fps sehr stark ab weil es eben so rechenintensiv ist.

Diesen Filter kann man entweder im Treibermenü (Catalyst Control Center) für alle 3D Anwendungen erzwingen oder auch im Spiel selbst im Grafikmenü einstellen wenn das Spiel es unterstützt - manche Spiele benennen es leider anders, da kanns auch mal "Uber-Sampling" oder ähnlich heißen.

Standardmäßig ist SSAA im Treibermenu deaktiviert, vielleicht hat aber das Spiel etwas deratiges (im Spiel selbst) aktiviert.


Dennoch, das Problem scheint woanders zu liegen, denn das alte Guild Wars sollte auf deiner Grafikkarte selbst mit SSAA wesentlich schneller laufen, ohne erst Recht... denn Guild wars braucht nur eine sehr geringe Grafikleistung (es sei denn du meinst Guild Wars *2*, das braucht bedeutend mehr).


----------



## voltanis (9. Dezember 2012)

ich meine Guilde Wars 2, trotzdem sollte aber die Graka in der Lage sein.
SSAA ist ausgeschaltet! Aber trotzdem bekomme ich auf mittlerer Grafik nichts gescheites zum Spielen hin.
Echt richtig nervend, dass es Leute gibt die mit schlechterer Hardware problemlos spielen können und die, die Geld investieren auf der Strecke bleiben.
Aber einen richtigen Lösungsansatz weiß keiner oder ?
Weil nach Einstellungssachen wurde mir schon millionfach gesagt.
Mich iritieren vor allem die Unterschiede zwischen 3D Vantage und Guilde Wars 2 ?!?!?!?!?!?!
Wie kann es da so krasse Abhebungen kommen. Und am Prozessor liegt es weiß gott nicht  und die Grafikkarte Nvidia GeForce GTX 640 packt das Spiel locker und besser als die Radeon, das ist doch zum weinen.


----------



## BadSanta92 (11. Dezember 2012)

Das ist bei mir eben so und ich habe eine gtx 680... Ich denke mal das liegt wie schon gesagt am Spiel selbst.


----------



## _VFB_ (11. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal ob Vsync aus ist. Wenn das an ist schalte es mal aus und teste ob es besser ist. Bei mir war das mal bei Fifa an. Des hat die fps auf 23 runtergeregelt. Wenn ichs ausschalte hab ich 60 fps. Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## S!lent dob (11. Dezember 2012)

Das liegt an GW 2, so Meldungen bekommen wir leider häufig rein. Das Spiel scheint, wie so viele andere auch in der letzten Zeit, recht "unfertig" zu sein.

Edit: Schaumal hier: Klick
 und hier:               Klick


----------



## BadSanta92 (11. Dezember 2012)

Also Vsync ist bei mir aus und die Fps geht auch  nur extrem bei WvW und gegen die Drachen runter... 

Hoffe die machen mal was dagegen


----------



## devon (11. Dezember 2012)

GW2 ist schon sehr Handwarehungrig ich habe mit einer GTX 680 auch nur 30-40FPS und eine 6950 ist auch nicht sonderlich aktuell oder performant


----------



## voltanis (12. Dezember 2012)

Das muss an GW 2 liegen, da ein i5-3570K mal wirklich extrem schnell ist. Die Graka XFX Radeon HD 6950 800M Dual Fan ist ebenso gut. Da müssen die von Arenanet mal einen schnellen Patch bringen der das hinkriegt sonst können die mich am meinem a**** l. Kann ja wohl nicht sein gebe genauso Geld für das Spiel aus und bekomme einen Dreck im Game. Verklagen sollte man sie!


----------



## Cheri2 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
also bei mir ruckelt gar nix mehr seit ich vom 1055t auf den 3570K umgestiegen bin.
Die Leistung hat sich vervierfacht und hab mindestens 100 fps und spitzen bis zu 200.
Im WvW sinds um die 50-70.
Und wir haben ja ungefähr die selbe Hardware da ja gw2 sehr Prozessorlastig ist.


----------



## voltanis (13. Dezember 2012)

ich hab echt keine ahnung warum es bei mir nicht klappt.
@Cheri2: du hast dein prozessor ja übertaktet nehm ich mal an. sollte ich das auch mal probieren ? Weiter Frage, hast du irgendwelche Feineinstellungen vorgenommen im CCC oder in den Eigenschaften der GW2.exe ???


----------



## BadSanta92 (13. Dezember 2012)

Cheri2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also bei mir ruckelt gar nix mehr seit ich vom 1055t auf den 3570K umgestiegen bin.
> Die Leistung hat sich vervierfacht und hab mindestens 100 fps und spitzen bis zu 200.
> Im WvW sinds um die 50-70.
> Und wir haben ja ungefähr die selbe Hardware da ja gw2 sehr Prozessorlastig ist.


 
komisch... das hätte ich auch gerne.... spielst du alles auf max.?


----------



## Cheri2 (14. Dezember 2012)

@voltanis und Badsanta:
Ich hab ihn nur leicht auf 3,8 ghz übertaktet. Also Turbo raus und undervoltet das er nicht so warm wird.
Ich poste euch später mal meine Einstellungen. Hab nich alles auf max. aber das meiste glaub ich. 

Edit:
Hier wie versprochen die Einstellungen.
Hab nur Schatten und Post-Processing auf niedrig weil die die meisten Ressourcen ziehen und für mich keinen Mehrwert bringt da man die Unterschiede eh fast nicht erkennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Es gibt kein Mittel dagegen. Jedes MMORPG leidet darunter, komisch, oder? Ist euch das mal aufgefallen? ^^


----------



## Vicblau (28. Januar 2013)

bei mir ruckelt auch nix ( ausgenommen drache ) und im wvw kann es durch das "culling" fast gar nicht ruckeln oO
habe ca 60-70 fps und mein sys ist wesentlich langsamer als die user vor mir...

zocke "noch" auf nen i5-750 und einer 460 gtx


----------

